

Rackspace open sources cloud services platform, NASA gets on board. - 0x44
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/18/openstack-org-rackspace-open-sources-their-cloud-services-platform-and-gets-nasa-on-board/

======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527572>

~~~
0x44
The former story links to the project page. This story links to an, admittedly
brief, article on what is being released and who is involved.

~~~
jacquesm
If something is on the homepage already, and from the horses' mouth at that
why submit it again ?

You could simply add the TC link in the original posting couldn't you ?

~~~
0x44
When I submitted the TC link, neither was on the front-page.

